
Y Combinator: Dinner, Advice & Comaraderie - The Airbnb Blog - sinzone
http://blog.airbnb.com/y-combinator-dinner-advice-and-comaraderie
======
picasso81
In the photo it looks like our classmates from Foodoro, Adioso, Wattvision,
Echodio, Jobpic, and a dating site.

